# FreeBSD 9.0  ISO Differences



## m1975Michael (Jan 14, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the difference between these two ISO files are?  I realize one will fit on a CD and the other on a DVD but is the content different?  Thank you!


```
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso	626,746 KB

FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso    2,332,550 KB
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2012)

The DVD has a lot of pre-built packages that most people will never use.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, they're still useful if you don't want to wait for thousands of files to be downloaded separately.
Just download one single ISO before upgrading and you have virtually every file you need to have a full working desktop ready in 15 minutes. And most of these will remain up to date for a few months at least.

I personally don't use it because I don't use any DE or any of the heaviest packages included there, so it's actually faster for me to download the few packages I need.


----------



## magpie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello,

I have downloaded this iso:
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1

Looking through it, I cannot find the MD5 checksum.

Where should I look?

Thank you.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 16, 2012)

On this page, where the links to the ISO files are: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/


----------



## magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello fnucc, sorry, I meant the checksum generated by the download not the iso image page of the website.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

magpie said:
			
		

> I meant the checksum generated by the download


A download doesn't generate a checksum, you have to checksum it.


----------

